# Official Zune thread



## Arutha_conDoin

Latest firmware is 1.4-

Firmware Update 1.4. This update (it's firmware only; software is still 1.3) brings an improved shuffle experience. For those slightly more technical readers, the direct word from the dev team: "this firmware update makes successive shuffle actions produce more random lists."

Info from: http://zuneinsider.com/archive/2007/...1-4-today.aspx 




I just got my Zune Player today as I imagine a few more others will too.







I'm hoping we can get one thread going that we can post our likes and dislikes about the player. I haven't had much time yet to fiddle around with it other then what was pre loaded (I love 30 seconds to Mars so I was glad The Kill video was on there). I'm synching up my MP3's now so we will see how that goes. If anyone has any pointers or software (I'm assuming some 3rd party software is out there) they like to use with the Zune then please share.


----------



## darthrsg

I bought Winavi, it rips dvds to the wmv format and others. I converted Cars in about 2 hours. My pc is only 1.5 P4 with a gig of ram.



I was wondering which settings to use for winavi to get a good quality convert for the Zune? Any aspect ratio tips? Thanks.


----------



## cstmstyle

I'm baffled at the no internet connection error when trying to install Zune 1.2 software. I was able to install it through windows update but have yet been able to check out the marketplace or setup an account for it. Also when I click options/help/check for updates I get the same I need to connect to the internet error. I know I'm connected as I just typed this up. I wonder if its related to the same error I get in WMP11 when trying to play some content on the internet I get a message saying the file is located on the internet please connect to the internet.... Anyone know a solution


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cstmstyle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm baffled at the no internet connection error when trying to install Zune 1.2 software. I was able to install it through windows update but have yet been able to check out the marketplace or setup an account for it. Also when I click options/help/check for updates I get the same I need to connect to the internet error. I know I'm connected as I just typed this up. I wonder if its related to the same error I get in WMP11 when trying to play some content on the internet I get a message saying the file is located on the internet please connect to the internet.... Anyone know a solution



I'm right there with you. I am not even sure if I have the 1.2 software installed. I'm using the software off of the Install CD so I am assuming not. I'm currently holding to talk to someone about this issue. so I will post back once I get through to someone! Sounds like this is a pretty big problem at the moment. I also want to checkout the Marketplace and see what they have. Heck I even turned off my firewall to see if that would help (it didn't).


----------



## cstmstyle

Cool I was just going to call them, I'll wait to see what you can come up with


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cstmstyle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool I was just going to call them, I'll wait to see what you can come up with



Na you can call too. Maybe you can get through quicker! I think I've been holding for about 20 minutes now.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Ok. I got marketplace to show up. To access it I had to open the Internet options under the control panel. select connections, then Lan Settings then make sure the Automatically Detect Settings box is checked. Open your Zune software and you should be good to go.


Before that the person had me doing some funky things and now my services are not starting up right. Gotta go figure that out now!


----------



## gmoney80

ok i just ought a zune installed the software but i click the sign up button and nothing happens does anyone know whats going on i tried the lan settings like mentioned in the above post but it did not work so any help would be appreciated


----------



## Scarpad

I tried 3, a Black, Brown and White, all had a slight popping sound between tracks, supposedly because of the Wifi, even whe it's off. WinAVI is the best converted out there, and the image is good, but converting to .WMV is a real chore. So I sold my last one the white one, decent player but I'm sticking with my Zen M and Cowon A2


----------



## jLp vAk3r0

How's the video performance on the Zune?


Does it compare to the PSP video performance?


----------



## gmoney80

anyone have an answer to my question, i was on the line with microsoft for over an hour yesterday to no avail.


----------



## _RT_

I believe there are some serious issues going on with the Marketplace right now.

I picked up a zune yesterday and while I was able to install the software and upgrade the firmware, I have not been able to access the marketplace since.


I wonder if it is due to the influx of people that got them as gifts over the holidays. Perhaps they weren't as ready as originally led to believe.


For conversion, I am still working on the best method. While I don't mind buying software, I would like to make sure that it would work as anticipated and for more than just my zune.

I had just read about WinAvi on another site and I am using the trial right now. Will report back with my results. I will admit that I am still a bit confused as to the conversion screen on WinAvi. I had the option of changing the screen size (which I would do as this is for the Zune and was ripped from a DVD), but I'm not sure what units (right word??) they show the screen size in as the numbers were already smaller than my Zune screen. Odd.


Regardless. I will jump back here once this is done converting.


*Edit*

Ok. Just finished converting a movie using WinAvi. It took about 20-25.

Everything looks fine however I am still not sold on the layout or the conversion numbers. Nothing is in a standard form.

I am now converting the same file using AVS Video Converter. The layout is much better. Although it appears that both programs will convert the same type of files to just about anything, AVS just seems to make more sense.

Additionally all conversion information makes sense as well.

I do notice that the setting that I have applied to AVS are going to create a file that will be about 700mb in size. Compared to 230 MB using WinAvi. It should be noted that using WinAvi, there was an option to decrease quality which I did. I didn't notice that option on AVS however I will check again when this conversion is complete.


As these two programs are the same price, I am leaning towards AVS for now.


An additional note to those that just got their Zune: If you would like to increase your battery life, rather than holding down the "play/pause" button to turn it off (this actually causes the unit to hibernate allowing you to return to the same position in a song or video you stoppped at), press down on the pad and the back button and hold them both for about 3 seconds. This will completely shut off the unit increasing battery life that was being spent saving your position in the song or video.


Hope that helps.


-peace


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Nice post _RT_ I just found out earlier today about the down and back button powering down the player. I kind of figured holding that pause key down for 3 seconds would still wear out the battery since its in hibernate. I also wonder how much juice the wifi takes since I have that on. I'm going to disable that for now since no one I know has one of these yet. Overall I am pretty happy with it. I have various videos(short clips and music videos) that I just let the Zune software convert and it seems to work just fine.


Also there is some limited drag and drop function. If you have the Zune software open select whether you want music, pictures, or Video and then make sure the sync menu is open on the right side of the screen. Drag your file from your location and then let it do its thing. I did that for a music folder(1 album) and 1 video.


Also I think some people may have problems with the DRM folder that is on your PC. I know when I talked to MS the rep had me rename it and then I went to the MS website and had to download a new DRM file or something. I can't remember it all, but that may be part of the problem. I did that before I did the fix I listed a few posts ago.


Jason


PS I am liking this player and am impressed with how good the videos can look. I love showing off The 300 trailer to people.


----------



## Quikzilver

Hi Arutha,


I just got one of these today. Like you, I am loving it so far but I still need to buy some conversion software to put DVD movies and such on it. Does anyone have any good websites to download high quality music videos, movie trailers from that are easy to put on the Zune? Something like Apple's Quicktime Movie Trailers have to be converted.


Thanks,

Drew


----------



## _RT_

Well... after some playing around with various trial video conversion programs, I think I have finally settled on one. And what makes it funny is the fact that it was a free one created by Red Kawa for the PS3 I didn't even think to test out for the Zune.


DVD's are ripped with DVD Shrink.

VBO file is converted to MP4 with PS3 Converter.

MP4's are automatically converted to .WAV by the Zune software.


The nice thing about this conversion is that files are approx. 700mb.

It allows you to save quite a few movies on your HD for drag and drop to the Zune.


I am going to try it with one more video when I get home from work tonight to confirm that everything works as it should and will then put together a little guide for those that are interested in this method.


One caveat, this current method does involve three steps and should it take a little longer than desired, I would recomend the AVS Converter mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## Quikzilver

RT, what's the specific name of the PS3 converter software? I googled it, but the ones I look at aren't free.


N/M, found it! Thanks.


----------



## _RT_

Red Kawa makes it.
Link 

But I finally decided against it.

It takes my computer about 1.5 hours to create the mp4. But it is taking the zune software over 2 hours to turn the mp4 into a wav.


I just bought AVS Converter which will let me convert directly to wav.

Should have gone that route from the begining.


----------



## Quikzilver

Oh wow, that's a lot of waiting. Let me know how the AVS Converter treats you.


Cheers,

Quik


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *_RT_* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Red Kawa makes it.
> Link
> 
> But I finally decided against it.
> 
> It takes my computer about 1.5 hours to create the mp4. But it is taking the zune software over 2 hours to turn the mp4 into a wav.
> 
> 
> I just bought AVS Converter which will let me convert directly to wav.
> 
> Should have gone that route from the begining.



Or do you mean WMV? .wav is just a sound file and I thought videos used WMV?


----------



## _RT_

Sorry. Yes. I meant .wmv

That's my one complaint with the Zune. The software on the computer (similar to Itunes) will play just about anything I throw at it. However, the Zune itself will only play .wmv files. As a result, if you have a large file and the Zune software has to convert it, it takes quite a while.

I would rather have a folder on my HD with all videos already converted to .wmv's so that I can simply drag and drop.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

I went ahead and bought AVStools(the price was pretty decent) for the Zune. From the screen shots it looks pretty easy to use. My question though is if I am converting a QuicktimHD clip to .wmv how much PQ am I going to loose? Once I get home tonight I'll play around with AVStools. I have Equilibrium as a DIVX file that I'll try to convert to .wmv and see how that looks.


I need to borrow my friends Ipod and see what that is like so I can compare the two. I never bought into the Ipod craze (Their commericals always irritated me) and the zune is my second MP3 player after my Iriver H20(I loved that little control unit you can use).


----------



## darthrsg

I use the WinAvi software and the quality is good. 10 minutes to rip to VOB and about an hour to convert. I am using the broadband 700kbps option. Superman Returns .wmv is around 480MB from around 6 gigs. With the lesser options the file size is smaller and quality is reduced.


----------



## darthrsg

I'll add, I would like some control of the aspect ratio. The letterbox on the Zune makes it a little smaller than I would like.


----------



## Quikzilver

I finally broke down and purchased some software specifically designed to put DVD content on my Zune. It's called the CuCuSoft DVD to Zune Converter Suite that comes with the Zune Video Converter too.


My first impressions are:

- Better than a 1:1 ratio for conversion (faster)

- Very user friendly

- Converts DVD directly to the Zune's .wmv format so there is no second conversion


I went with this program because of a friend of mine who got it for his Zune and I must say, I like it. The reason I didn't go with AVS Tools (I almost purchased this) is because the CuCuSoft program is specifically designed for the Zune. I did not see anywhere that AVS Tools or Winavi were tailored to the Zune.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

I ordered AVStools back on Dec. 30 and got the email link to download the player. Come to find out that once I installed it I needed to input my registartion number for the player so I do not get a watermark on the video conversion.


5 days have passed and I still have not gotten the registration email! I have checked my Spam and junk folder and no email is in there either. I have emailed them twice and have not gotten back a reply at all. So just a warning if you are considering AVStools maybe you may want to wait to see the outcome on what I am going through. Luckily I am not to big of a hurry to convert some videos over, but it would be nice to do so without the stupid watermark.


----------



## _RT_

Ugh. That sucks.

Sorry to hear you are having problems.

This was the e-mail in my confirmation e-mail:
[email protected] 


Keep us updated on the outcome.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Well still no response from AVSmedia so I contacted my Visa company. I am doing a billing dispute to get my money back since I never receieved my registration key. Once I get that back, then I will be checking out some other software for the Zune. It's to bad since the AVS tools looked to be pretty good. I liked the fact you could change the wmv settings to match the resolution of the Zune.


----------



## _RT_

Well... if e-mails don't get their attention, I would think a charge back will.


----------



## bdizzle

 http://www.jehugames.com/Zune/ZuneAVISupport.rar 


jacked from this thread
http://www.zunescene.com/forums/index.php?topic=3609.0 


these reg hacks will make your zune software recognize avi and mpeg files w/o having to convert them. beforehand. works perfectly. the zune software will reencode them to fit on the zune though, but it makes adding different types of video files a lot easier.


i hate my zune though, ive had nothing but problems with it. 1st it wouldn't turn on, then it wouldn't sync with any computer ive tried it on, then all my music, vids, and pics disappared. now today one of the buttons you push in to disconnect the usb cable from the zune came off. i haven't even had it for a month yet. they shoulda named it the microsoft turd instead. im still on my original ipod from god knows how long and haven't had any problems so far. the zune software sucks pretty bad 2


----------



## Quikzilver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdizzle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i hate my zune though, ive had nothing but problems with it. 1st it wouldn't turn on, then it wouldn't sync with any computer ive tried it on, then all my music, vids, and pics disappared. now today one of the buttons you push in to disconnect the usb cable from the zune came off. i haven't even had it for a month yet. they shoulda named it the microsoft turd instead. im still on my original ipod from god knows how long and haven't had any problems so far. the zune software sucks pretty bad 2



It sounds like you have a highly defective unit. I haven't had any issues with mine so far and I love it. Yes, the software is a bit slow and not up to iTunes's standard but it will get there. I'm hoping to hear a lot more announcements concerning the Zune's future at CES.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Overall I am pleased with the software with the Zune. Sure I would like to beable to watch more videos with other formats, but I can live for WMV right now. Marketplace isn't to bad, and 79 cents a download is fairly priced. I just hate it though when you download the clean version of a song instead of the explicit! I just wished the Marketplace would offer music videos too.


All I need right now for my Zune is a comfortable set of Headphones. I do not want noise cancelling since I need to hear overhead pages at work. Any suggestions for a decent pair for a decent price. Decent as in not over $50


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Update. I got my registration key today from AVS media. Not sure if my Visa company contacted them about the dispute, or if they finally got my emails. Anyhow software works great and it is pretty easy to use with some good options. Now to start converting some stuff over.


----------



## _RT_

I'm guessing that was a direct reaction to the chargeback.

Glad you are taken care of though.


----------



## cstmstyle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arutha_conDoin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Overall I am pleased with the software with the Zune. Sure I would like to beable to watch more videos with other formats, but I can live for WMV right now. Marketplace isn't to bad, and 79 cents a download is fairly priced. I just hate it though when you download the clean version of a song instead of the explicit! I just wished the Marketplace would offer music videos too.
> 
> 
> All I need right now for my Zune is a comfortable set of Headphones. I do not want noise cancelling since I need to hear overhead pages at work. Any suggestions for a decent pair for a decent price. Decent as in not over $50



Unless your getting a discount the songs on Zune marketplace are 99 cents the prices are in points to make micro transactions easier worlwide due to conversion rates. 79 points = 99 cents


use this tool to help out
http://www.mspconverter.com/


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cstmstyle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless your getting a discount the songs on Zune marketplace are 99 cents the prices are in points to make micro transactions easier worlwide due to conversion rates. 79 points = 99 cents
> 
> 
> use this tool to help out
> http://www.mspconverter.com/



Oh yea I forgot it was MS points







For some reason I figured the points were translated to a cent value already for each song.


----------



## Sofa King Tired

Has anyone tried to stream songs purchased on the Zune Marketplace to their home stereo via the Xbox 360?


I'm having trouble doing so. I have several thousand MP3's that I have ripped to my computer that stream through the 360 with no problem, but yesterday I bought 3 songs on Marketplace that play fine on the Zune media player on the computer but will not stream. Sorry, I can not remember the exact error message I received, but next to each of the 3 songs I get a red circle with a slash through it.


Does anyone know if this can be fixed? If not, I will not be purchasing any more songs through Zune.


----------



## _RT_

Things finally seem to be working a little better for my Zune and my organization.

Picked up a NAS HD for my laptop.

Transferred all of my music, pictures and video to that.

Currently have the Zune software monitoring only that drive for files.


Got back from a nice vacation. Enjoyed a couple movies on the zune and 7 days of great tunes.


Now, I would love it if Microsoft (or someone that can hack) could come up with a way to access the drive via Windows Explorer (not using the sync method) and to have the Zune itself play .avi files.


Hope everyone is getting used to this new player.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sofa King Tired* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried to stream songs purchased on the Zune Marketplace to their home stereo via the Xbox 360?
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble doing so. I have several thousand MP3's that I have ripped to my computer that stream through the 360 with no problem, but yesterday I bought 3 songs on Marketplace that play fine on the Zune media player on the computer but will not stream. Sorry, I can not remember the exact error message I received, but next to each of the 3 songs I get a red circle with a slash through it.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this can be fixed? If not, I will not be purchasing any more songs through Zune.



Strange I bought a few songs from Zune Market place and had no problems streaming them. Another option you can do is plug your Zune directly into your Xbox 360 and see if they can play that way. I'll try streaming the songs I bought to make sure it works right.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Ok Sofa King I tried to stream music from my PC with songs downloaded from Zune Marketplace and I had no problems doing so. I do have troubles though connecting to my PC at times since my firewall still does not like my 360 to access the PC even though I have the rules setup for it to access the PC.







I also downloaded 2 new albums today from Zune and those played with no problems through my 360.


I think I still prefer to attach the Zune to the 360 since it will charge it while it plays the music or share the videos. Now if MS will just allow us to use AVI files along with WMV that would be great. I wouldn't have to convert the avi files any longer.


Does anyone know of a good place to find Music videos? It would be nice if the Zune marketplace had them for download.


----------



## Quikzilver

Honestly Arutha, your best bet for Music Videos are Youtube or Google Video. I've had a lot of luck with both.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quikzilver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Honestly Arutha, your best bet for Music Videos are Youtube or Google Video. I've had a lot of luck with both.



I figured as much, but the problem with that is the quality doesn't seem to be to high on the PQ.


----------



## lando622

I've been trying various converter programs and saw the recommendations for WinAvi and Cucosoft.


There are several programs that look promising, and my only complaint with most of them is the amount of time it takes to covert the file from DVD to wmv. I'm not at home, so I only have my notebook (1.4GHz Pentium M; 512MB RAM) to work with. WinAvi took approx 6 hours to convert a 90-min movie. The good thing is that when it was finished, it was a straight transfer to the Zune. My home PC is a bit beefier (2.8GHz P4, 2GB RAM), and I was wondering what others were looking at for conversion times. If 5-6 hours or more is the norm, at least I feel like I'm not wasting my time.


I worked with some programs that converted to various mp4 or h264 formats, and while they did it in a reasonable amount of time, the transfer to Zune would involve a second conversion to .wmv that doubled the time of the overall operation. I'd rather have the one-step conversion that takes longer as I can let it run overnight, then do a quick Zune transfer in the morning.


----------



## _RT_

My home laptop results are a *little* better than yours. It has typically taken a 1:1 time to convert. Meaning... if the movie is 2 hours, the conversion would take the same.


I've installed AVS on my work computer this morning which is MUCH faster. I have a couple movies with me now and will try a comparison.


I'm also going to try the other program tonight when I get home:

ImTOO Zune Video Converter. I'll report results of that later.


----------



## lando622

RT,


Thanks for the quick reply. I have the ImTOO program suite, and it's the same as the Xilisoft suite, just a different name. Until you mentioned the WinAVI program, the ImTOO was the one I wanted to see work.


Right now, I'm messing with the trial version of Cucusoft and it looks like it's going to be a 1:1 when using the wmv7 profile. It should take about 90 mins for my 90 min movie based on the 50% progress so far. If it allows a straight conversion to the Zune, I'll be psyched.


----------



## _RT_

AVS Video Converter looks to be a minimum 1:1 regardless of the computer used.

That's a little disappointing.

I have it running right now and the time to convert is about 2 hours.


ah well.


----------



## lando622

The Cucusoft suite finished in about a 1:1 ratio for my 90 min movie (just as Quikzilver posted on the previous page), and it was a quick transfer to the Zune (no extra conversion).


I tried the ImTOO DVD Converter program again and let it run for several minutes. At the pace it was going, it looked like it would take several hours to complete, confirming my earlier results with this program.


Tried AVS Video Convert again, and it looked like it was going to take about the same length of time as ImTOO.


Played with the M2Convert for Zune, and it had another nice (and simple) interface, but it ran for several minutes and had a nearly 6hr time remaining countdown.


WinAVI converted to .wmv in about a 1:1, then had to undergo another conversion during synching with the Zune.


If I were buying one of these programs right now, I'd go with the Cucusoft suite. I'm going to wait another 10 days until I return home and try several of the programs on my main PC and see how they perform before I buy.


With the Cucusoft suite, I was using the WM7 profile to get the best speed and when I bumped it to WM9, it was up in the 6hr range for time to convert. Several programs other than the Cucosoft suite appear to use or default to the WM9 profile, hence they are higher quality/much longer to convert. I'm happy with the WM7 results, and the increase in speed/convenience is an acceptable trade-off for me.


----------



## lando622

I ended up purchasing the Cucusoft Zune Video Converter Suite and have been extremely pleased with it. I've been putting movies on my Zune and all have turned out great. Still looking at a 1:1 convert time on my notebook, and that's fine for me. As I'm on the road, I logged into my home PC (LogMeIn), installed the Cucusoft Suite and converted a DVD file set I had on my hard drive and it too was a 1:1 conversion.


I normally like the off-the-beaten-path-type solutions, but time is limited these days and the functionality of this suite, coupled with its relative speed, convinced me to purchase.


----------



## Quikzilver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lando622* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I ended up purchasing the Cucusoft Zune Video Converter Suite and have been extremely pleased with it. I've been putting movies on my Zune and all have turned out great. Still looking at a 1:1 convert time on my notebook, and that's fine for me. As I'm on the road, I logged into my home PC (LogMeIn), installed the Cucusoft Suite and converted a DVD file set I had on my hard drive and it too was a 1:1 conversion.
> 
> 
> I normally like the off-the-beaten-path-type solutions, but time is limited these days and the functionality of this suite, coupled with its relative speed, convinced me to purchase.



Glad to see you are enjoying it. I'm still very content with the Cucusoft software and it was completely worth the $40.


----------



## drecar

Will Zune play wma drm that I have already purcahsed from other sites? If not then it really is the MS Turd as someone posted above.


TIA


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

I converted 3 video files with AVS tools and I was happy with the speed it did it in. Granted they were just music videos, but they took maybe 2 minutes to convert from AVI to WMV. Much quicker then having the Zune software to do it.


As for other WMA DRM's from other sites I have no idea. It would suck if you couldn't though.


----------



## drecar

yes it would suck if I couldn't use Zune to play all the music that I have legally downloaded in WMA drm format. Also, can I use WMP11 to sync to it?


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drecar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes it would suck if I couldn't use Zune to play all the music that I have legally downloaded in WMA drm format. Also, can I use WMP11 to sync to it?



It has some Zune software which I believe is pretty much WMP11 or darn near like it. I don't believe I ever used WMP11 to sync.


----------



## _RT_

I held off on using my free 14-day Zune pass until last night.

I must say, while the selection isn't spectacular (ITunes Standards) I do like being able to download anything.


The zune is slowly getting better and better to me.

Hopefully they get some minor bugs worked out in the next update and make things even better.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

I've had very good luck finding music on the Zune Marketplace. Heck they even had two albums of Porcupine Tree which I was kind of surprised. ALthough they were missing about 4 other ones, but those are all older albums.


One thing I would like to see happen though is if I am listening to a song it would be nice to add it to the quick list while it is playing instead of before hand having to go through and choose what I want. You just never know what you will be in the mood for to listen that day and may want to hear that song a few more times.


----------



## skipfreely

Not sure if you've checked other forums but the Zune software will convert .avi to .wmv files for you.


1. Rename the file ext from .avi to .wmv in Win explorer

2. Start up zune Software

3. Drag the new ".wmv" files to the sync tray

4. Rename the file ext back from .wmv to .avi

5. Sync away the software will convert and then sync to your zune


I just loaded a season of 24 onto mine


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Thanks for the tip. Although since i paid for AVStools already I might as well use that. It may be interesting to see which is quicker though.


What I do not like is that we now have .flv files to convert!


----------



## _RT_

I've found that - while the Zune can be tricked into converting files, it just takes too long to convert each time you would want the video on the zune. I created a folder on my external HD that holds ONLY my converted Zune videos. That way when I add them to the sync items, it doesn't have to convert them again. They just load right up.


I picked up the cucusoft converter suite and can confirm that it is slightly faster than 1:1 which is nice. AVS is great... but it is only 1:1, which for a 2 hour flick takes a bit long.


----------



## skipfreely

Trying a new software named Super. Freeware and does conversion straight to Zune format. It converts almost anything. Review to come...


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

So what do you want to see for a Zune software update? The biggest thing I would like is the ability of adding a song to the Zune quick list while it is playing. Right now I usually just add all songs to my playlist and random it. There are those certain songs you want to hear more then once that I would like to add to my Quicklist and not have to stop what is playing and go find that song then add it.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Has anyone noticed anything with the new 1.3 firmware update? I just had mine updated, but haven't looked around to see if anything has changed.


----------



## Quikzilver

I noticed that there's less delays or hiccups when switching between lists using the back button. Alas, there is still no "recently added" playlist which I keep hoping for and also what you said, adding a song to quick list while it is playing.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

One thing I have noticed while changing .flv videos to AVI to WMV is that it seems the audio gets screwed up. All the videos I have changed from flv to wmv seem to loose any audio to the right ear bud. I can hear it all through the left just fine, but it just does not sound centered at all. I have been using flv to avi converter, but I may have to look for something else.


----------



## pierce x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arutha_conDoin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Overall I am pleased with the software with the Zune. Sure I would like to beable to watch more videos with other formats, but I can live for WMV right now. Marketplace isn't to bad, and 79 cents a download is fairly priced. I just hate it though when you download the clean version of a song instead of the explicit! I just wished the Marketplace would offer music videos too.
> 
> 
> All I need right now for my Zune is a comfortable set of Headphones. I do not want noise cancelling since I need to hear overhead pages at work. Any suggestions for a decent pair for a decent price. Decent as in not over $50



V-MODA'S


----------



## pierce x

Does the ZUNE and the IPOD have the same plug in connecters


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Ok, I upgraded to firmware 1.3 and the player is working great still. For some reason my software on the PC is not installed right(went to update to the latest software and I think that is when I had the trouble). I have tried to reintall, but it does nothing. So I am curious if anyone else has had trouble? I'm unistalling the software now and will reinstall. Hopefully that will fix the problem.


----------



## _RT_

The software is horrible. I have had to do that once as well.


As an update to everyone on the boards, please be aware that a group has released a hack allowing MANY file types to be added to the Zune for automatic conversion... including .avi!!!

While again, the software on the computer will not actually play the files, it will convert them and put them on the Zune.

No more converting videos if you don't want to.
Link


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

OP updated to reflect latest firmware changes.


I'll try to post firmware changes on the 1st post as I get the info for them.


----------



## Beeler

When I searched through my iPod I went to Artists, then All so it showed all the songs by that artist, so I didn't have to search through the albums. Now I have a Zune and it only has a Play All feature. Does anyone know how to get the Zune to Show All from the artist?


----------



## Bclews

I have both the CuCuSoft and the ImToo converters. I had trouble converting a concert DVD with the CuCuSoft converter so I converted it with the ImToo converter with no audio compression. Perfect! Except that the final size was over a Gig. Not really a problem, and the audio is amazing!


For movies I prefer CuCusoft's converter. I wanted to see how bad things got when I set the options to the fastest conversion. The final filesize was under 400MB and I couldn't notice any difference in quality. So that is the configuration I use now for all movies.


----------



## Sxrd55

I am having trouble syncing to my Zune. Every time I make a list and start the sync I can only get about 10 files added and then my sync list says Stopped for all the remaining songs. Anyone know why it keeps doing this.


----------



## dstrack

I remember having a similar problem... I don't remember what the solution was, but I feel like it was a hard reboot of the device and a software re-inistall.


----------



## GBPorter

I am considering purchasing a Zune, could anyone give me a quick review and why I should get one over something else? How is the video quality and reliability been?


thanks for your help

Greg


----------



## jasonstiller

Im thinkin of getting one as a portable A/V solution for my car, especially now that they dropped the price to 200. Any good mounts out there that dont require fash removal?


----------



## mundis

Much cheaper than 200 at Buy.com link http://www.buy.com/retail/Product.asp?sku=203171424


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Did anyone download the new software and Firmware version? I have the software downloaded and the the firmware added. I like the new appearance of the software and how the Zune looks. I have yet been able to log into the marketplace. Mostly because I can not remember my password and when I tried to reset it it wants me to make a new account! So I gotta figure that out, but so far everything seems to look pretty good. I'll be curious as to what other people think of it all.


----------



## Quikzilver

I did Arutha, I love it! Podcast support? Yes please! The new look and GUI is lovely and if I'm not mistaken, it takes a lot less time to browse through the menus on the zune too.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

I'm having troubles getting my pictures to sync with the device. I get to about 30% and then I get a blue screen of death. Music syncs with no problems. The other thing I do not like is the fact that I want just one sub folder, but it syncs all picture files in the main folder!


----------



## like.no.other.

I got mine for $90 shipped. http://www.woot.com for one day deals.


----------



## dhascall

I also ordered one from Woot, on Monday night. They are refurbs. I find it hard to believe that MS had 15,000 refurbed ones to sell. Woot sould 15000+ units and still did not sell out! How that be?










I have (of course) yet to receive mine but I have a few questions. I have hundreds of MP3 files many are on my PC, in various locations and I have several MP3 disks with files on them. How is a good way to sync / load these on to the Zune when I get it? Should I upgrade the firmware to the new version before I load songs?


----------



## dack70

I'm very interested in getting the new 4GB Zune. I like it because it is so small and I want to use the player while running or biking. The problem is, I can't find any sports cases/armbands to buy for it. There are plenty for the 80GB Zune, but that device is too big for my taste. Does anyone know of any sports cases for the small 4GB Zune? How on earth are you supposed to use it while working out if the thing has no clip or anything?


----------



## mngmikes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dack70* /forum/post/12218612
> 
> 
> I'm very interested in getting the new 4GB Zune. I like it because it is so small and I want to use the player while running or biking. The problem is, I can't find any sports cases/armbands to buy for it. There are plenty for the 80GB Zune, but that device is too big for my taste. Does anyone know of any sports cases for the small 4GB Zune? How on earth are you supposed to use it while working out if the thing has no clip or anything?



i've seen pictures of a belkin 4/8gb zune armband but i have not seen it on sale... should be out soon though


ohh i did have a question myself... i have an original 30gb zune player with the new firmware update and it connects to my wireless connection at home but it can not find my computer. is there something wrong with my configuration? do i need to open a port or something? any answers would be helpful


----------



## DavoMrMac

Does anyone know where I can currently get an 80GB Zune 2 in the UK, or import?


----------



## dstrack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavoMrMac* /forum/post/12223542
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can currently get an 80GB Zune 2 in the UK, or import?



Apparently there is a shortage as posted on www.zunescene.com and discussed on "the social" http://forums.zune.net/545/ShowPost.aspx 


I also am highly anticipating getting one. I believe that Dec 13th will be the time you can get them from ZuneOriginals.com


----------



## rockemsockem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arutha_conDoin* /forum/post/12208036
> 
> 
> Did anyone download the new software and Firmware version? I have the software downloaded and the the firmware added. I like the new appearance of the software and how the Zune looks. I have yet been able to log into the marketplace. Mostly because I can not remember my password and when I tried to reset it it wants me to make a new account! So I gotta figure that out, but so far everything seems to look pretty good. I'll be curious as to what other people think of it all.



Yes, I had to download the software twice to get it to work right. The first time, it scrambled all my music information, putting songs under the wrong artist and such. Once I removed it, and reinstalled it, it works fine. It will take some time to get used to. I don't like the fact that I cannot change an album's genre with the new software. It's like they made it so easy for people to use, that the advanced users can't make the changes they like.


Just a head's up, Radio shack will have it for $99 on BF and that Saturday, and Toy's R us will have it for $79.


Meijer will have it for $89 on Thanksgiving day. It only applies to the brown version for a 3 deals.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Which version will be so cheap? Are we talking the smaller size Zunes, or the 80 Gig players?


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockemsockem* /forum/post/12236774
> 
> 
> Yes, I had to download the software twice to get it to work right. The first time, it scrambled all my music information, putting songs under the wrong artist and such. Once I removed it, and reinstalled it, it works fine. It will take some time to get used to. I don't like the fact that I cannot change an album's genre with the new software. It's like they made it so easy for people to use, that the advanced users can't make the changes they like.



Ok, unistalled and reinstalled the software again. It still craps out when trying to sync up my pictures, but this time around it wouldn't lock up the computer. So I was able to sync some then when it crashed re launch the software and continue where I left off. I guess it doesn't like it when there are around 5K pictures to sync. Atleast they are now there. I still have trouble dragging videos to be synced, but did manage to get about 20 of them on there.


----------



## dhascall

I got my 30 Gb Zune (White) from Woot.com, on Saturday. Had some difficulty loading the Zune s/w to my PC. Got something about Media was "corrupted or incomplete." I rebooted the PC, same thing but then I tried the install with the Zune connected to my PC (instructions say not to do this) and it worked. This automatically upgraded from 1.1 to 2.1 then to 2.2. The GUI is MUCH better, now.


Syncing was okay for most things but just plain BAD on others.

*1. Podcasts* Some iTunes Podcasts are synced to the Music area, while others are synced to the Podcast section.

*2. Compilations* The albums synced okay but my PC has lots of compilations, that I have made. Each song is listed as its own album. Yechhh! I expected each "directory" to sync as "untitled artist" but that didn't work. I may have to do that registry fix to make it into a portable drive. Has anyone here tried that?

*Other Features*

*FM radio* Well it's FM only, I'm sure that the parts inside would mess with AM. I still can not believe that it has Radio Data System (RDS) built in that displays the station's name and song info (if supplied by the station). It seems very sensitive!!!

*Photo* Nice!

*Video* I have yet to mess with this. I have MCE on my home PC but I first have to convert the video files that I have recorded on my TV tuner card. You'd have thought that MS would have directky synced those!


The unpacking experience was neat. It was very artistic and well thought out.


Overall, I am impressed: 4 stars outta 5.


Dave


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Well I finally got all my Zune stuff squared away. I basically had to do a new Zune Tag to log into marketplace. Zune support assured me all my downloads under my other name would still be good for the new one. So if you see "TheBookPimp" on the Social that will be me.


----------



## rockemsockem

I'm sorry, it is the 30gb brown versions that will be on sale. I guess it isn't a popular color, but it's my favorite.


----------



## mab319

I am guessing that this player connects to the PC via a USB cable. If this is true, is there a way to bypass installing the software and just drag and drop music from the PC to the player?(All of my music is on my PC) By this I mean, does it appear in "My Computer" as a separate drive on the computer?


----------



## tedmales

The new ZUne software lets you sync your Zune with the wifi connection. This is great, no more cables.


----------



## goater24

Just a heads up if people didn't get out to the BF sales and grab a Zune from Radio Shack or Office Max, etc... Dell's website (dell.com) has the brown 30 gig. for under a hundred bucks.


----------



## nxtiak

Add me, My Zune Tag is nxtiak

I have a 30gb Zune since launch and just got an 80gb Monday.

I'm pretty active on the official Zune boards trying to help people out.


----------



## Milner

Joining the thread, just jumped ship from iAudio X5 and rockbox to a Zune 80. My local target got 5 in yesterday, had them hold one for me. By time I got there the other 4 were gone!

So far I love it, no problems with software or sync! Sounds great. The "premium" iem's are not....I still prefer my cx300's.

Read my mini review here and add your own.


PS my Zune tag is Milner88


----------



## MDKeller

I bought a Zune when they first came out and I cannot tell you how much I have loved it, but with the wifi connectivity I just fell in love with it all over again! Well done Microsoft.......I don't think I've ever said that!


----------



## Taubs

does anyone know if the 14.99 unlimted downloads, can be shared in same household with mutiple devices?


----------



## Scarpad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Taubs* /forum/post/12367809
> 
> 
> does anyone know if the 14.99 unlimted downloads, can be shared in same household with mutiple devices?



Yes you can sync up to 3 devices


----------



## zunefan1

The best way to get high quality sound is to import your music from Cds in Windows Lossless codec.


----------



## jcardona

I have most of my CD's on my computer as WAV files. I know the Zune can't play WAV files and have read that it converts certain file types while synching. Do I have to convert my files prior to synching with the Zune or will the Zune do that automatically when synched?


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## nxtiak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcardona* /forum/post/12415076
> 
> 
> I have most of my CD's on my computer as WAV files. I know the Zune can't play WAV files and have read that it converts certain file types while synching. Do I have to convert my files prior to synching with the Zune or will the Zune do that automatically when synched?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



wav files wow. they're uncompressed then. that's like 100megs a minute.

Why dont you convert it to a better lossless format like monkeyaudio or flac or something.

And yes just throw it in an encoder to an mp3.

I think windows media player can even do it.


----------



## Scarpad

Yeah I would convert them to WMA Lossless files


----------



## Angel L.

I am thinking of getting the new 80gig zune for x-mas. I would like to use it as a video and photo viewer also. Is there any way import directly from the camera?


----------



## Scarpad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angel L.* /forum/post/12425871
> 
> 
> I am thinking of getting the new 80gig zune for x-mas. I would like to use it as a video and photo viewer also. Is there any way import directly from the camera?



No they would have to be in the Zune Software first then you could transfer them.


----------



## rockemsockem

I just got my wireless network up and running because the wife bought a new laptop, so I decided to give the wireless sync a try.


Man is it cool


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockemsockem* /forum/post/12573007
> 
> 
> I just got my wireless network up and running because the wife bought a new laptop, so I decided to give the wireless sync a try.
> 
> 
> Man is it cool



I've been playing with the idea of doing that, but I figured it would just suck the battery life out that much faster since I do not have a docking station for my Zune at all.


----------



## nxtiak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arutha_conDoin* /forum/post/12575060
> 
> 
> I've been playing with the idea of doing that, but I figured it would just suck the battery life out that much faster since I do not have a docking station for my Zune at all.



The Zune only Automatically wireless syncs when it is plugged into a power source.

You can however initiate wireless sync anytime manually.


----------



## rockemsockem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nxtiak* /forum/post/12575098
> 
> 
> The Zune only Automatically wireless syncs when it is plugged into a power source.
> 
> You can however initiate wireless sync anytime manually.



I just noticed that last night. My dock is across the room on my HT audio rack, and my desktop is accross the room. I opened the Zune software, and it automatically synced.


----------



## rockemsockem

I was at Office Depot, and Stapes, and they both had some v1 Zune accessories on clearance. I picked up a Monster AC adapter for $7.08 at Office Depot.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Thanks for the tip. I'll have to stop on my way home tomorrow and see if I can find a docking station.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Zune 2.3 software upgrade is out. I did the upgrade and it crashed my damn computer at the end of the upgrade. After rebooting it looks like it installed ok and everything seems to be there like it should. Found this on engadget that gives us the run down of what is on here:
http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/22/m...fixes-aplenty/ 


Anyone else enjoying the MP3 files vs the WMA? I know lately when I have been buying from the Zune software I have been going with the MP3s since I can burn them onto a CD and play them in my truck.


----------



## rockemsockem

I'm pretty much sick of the Zune software. It was fine when I first bought my Zune, but this version 2 sucks! It took away all the flexibility that version 1 offered. I have to rip my CD's with WMP, so I can change genres and such, then open Zune to sync.


I'm starting to think I should have gotten an IPOD, and I hate Apple.


On another note, Buy.com has the original a/v kits for $24.99, which is a steal considering they were $99. I will be using it for my 30gb, I don't know if it's compatible with the newer versions.


----------



## tracyjump

useful thread.

thx guys


----------



## pierce x

is there away to remove the new firmwire off the 1st gen 30gb zune


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

I was under the impression that for the zunes you can not revert back on the firmware. I maybe wrong on that account though.


----------



## 8IronBob

I'm thinking of even picking up a Zune around President's Day next week, tbh. However, one question remains that I've been pondering about. How easy would it be to integrate a Zune with Vista's Media Center? I mean, it says that it can sync everything in the Windows Media format, however, it did not say whether or not it would sync Recorded TV from Media Center, tho. This would've been a great feature, imho. Does MS even have any plans to add this in the near future?


----------



## patsan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *8IronBob* /forum/post/13076553
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of even picking up a Zune around President's Day next week, tbh. However, one question remains that I've been pondering about. How easy would it be to integrate a Zune with Vista's Media Center? I mean, it says that it can sync everything in the Windows Media format, however, it did not say whether or not it would sync Recorded TV from Media Center, tho. This would've been a great feature, imho. Does MS even have any plans to add this in the near future?



I believe it will. Take a look at this utube clip:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAsYCk06v44


----------

